

Tell HN: My solution to the lack of new story reviews - DanielBMarkham

Since JacquesM just told me I was a solution looking for a problem, I thought I'd share some of my "solution-ness" with the rest of the gang.<p>I propose a site called read-edit-write<p>To participate, you must write, edit, and read articles. It is not enough to simply consume. The ratio is probably something like for every 
story you write(submit), you must edit 3 other stories, providing detailed feed back to the user so they can improve their work. And for every story you edit, you get to read, vote, and comment on a dozen or so stories without participating at all.<p>This means everybody is a player.<p>Of course, adoption is the problem here. But I bet there are thousands of folks who write that would like others to edit their work, and there are many more that would love reading certain authors except for the fact that their work is so poorly edited. I know I would be excited to see a site where participating meant more than just voting somebody down because I disagreed with them.<p>The beauty of this idea is that the original authors are free to take their edited work and rewrite for other markets. Readers get heavily edited unique work which has also passed the wisdom of crowds thing. And reviewers get the chance to read and meet new people as they provide their edits.<p>[Queue up the 17,321 reasons this would never work]
======
lukeqsee
This sounds great. Especially for the one article every month people, the ones
who can't/don't want to/won't devote the time to a real blog, but are more
than willing to write every so often.

Get awesome writers. Get awesome editors. And you have wikipedia all over
again, only for op-eds.

Why wouldn't it work?

    
    
        1. Nobody wants to write articles to just to consume articles.
        2. Finding quality editors and writers are like finding *two* needles in a haystack. (I make no pretense to be either.)
        3. A dearth of (2) would make (1) even harder.
    

Why would it work?

    
    
        1. It's a great tool to learn how to write.
        2. It would bring a close-knit, smart community of people together. People love it when they can just dip into a pool of knowledge like that.
    

That's my 2¢. I'm really curious what other people think.

------
zephyrfalcon
It's an interesting idea... One thing though: People usually write articles on
their own sites. How are others going to be able to edit them? Or will they
write articles on the new site itself, and "editors" essentially send authors
a diff, or a message with suggestions?

~~~
DanielBMarkham
The author would still publish on his/her site. The new site would simply
provide an automated edit/review workflow for the author.

------
J3L2404
I see your point, but that's what comments are for. One unobtrusive solution
would be to give one karma point for every 10(?) new page stories read. Just a
thought.

